# Meet Joy



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

We picked her up today!!! Her name is Joy. 
She is 6 weeks old today!! 
Here she is exploring. These were the only good ones from today, the rest were her being pokey.

http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j39 ... 16_718.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j39 ... -00_66.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j39 ... 14_476.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j39 ... 09_721.jpg

And she is currently digging in her litter box.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH, Joy is a doll! So happy for you and welcome to HHC!! Is this your first hedgie? You have to make sure you post more pictures soon!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh wow! She has such big, beautiful eyes and the darkest little snout <3
Thanks for sharing those precious pictures!


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

Rainy said:


> OH, Joy is a doll! So happy for you and welcome to HHC!! Is this your first hedgie? You have to make sure you post more pictures soon!


She is our first hedgie! We haven't even had her for 4 hours now but I am in total love. I have been creeping around the boards for months now. And we finally found the right hedgehog for us!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations!! She's precious!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats!!! She's so cute!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

fantastic  welcome!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Congratulations on your new bundle of Joy. 

... :lol: Okay, I'm sorry, I HAD to!

She is verrrry cute! I'm looking forward to seeing more of her  *Hint hint* 

Congrats again!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What an angel! Look at that mask!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

The first hedgehog that anybody gets is always the 'happiest days of your life'. Congrats! :lol:


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> Congratulations on your new bundle of Joy.
> 
> ... :lol: Okay, I'm sorry, I HAD to!
> 
> ...


That is actually how we came up with the name&#8230;.  
I hope to get some good shots tonight of her!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww..... She's so precious! Congratulations ^_^


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

getting some mommy bonding time in!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's so cute!  Looks like the bonding is going very good!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a sweet, precious face! Just love her!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's so cute, congratulations


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

EEEEE she's so cute!


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

I just wanted to share some new pictures of her! She has adjusted very well very quickly. We got lucky for our first hedgie. She we slowly started to introduce her new food to her, and she now refuses to eat the old food the breeder gave her. So now she gets 80 kibble of her food, and eats every bit of it. She has also started to eat broccoli, spinach, and pears. Oh and who could forget the crickets. :|

But she really likes the crickets, so mommy will just have to suck it up&#8230;. or make daddy do it.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I don't mind handling the crickets.....it's just the thought of them getting loose and multiplying in my house. It just gives me the creeps! So, when I buy them, I just come home and throw them in the freezer! Then Harvey and Izzy can search for them in their cages and I don't have to worry about "loose" ones.


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness, she's adorable! I can't believe how easily she started bonding with you! I hope I'm that lucky when I get my first hedgie this Thursday 
More pictures!!


----------

